# Engineers Corner > Information Technology procedure of CDAC

## tomcy

hii i wnt to know abt CDAC ,when is the examination &from where i can get the application form  thanks

----------


## Sushma Mosali

hi,

refer tio this link C-DAC: Diploma in System Software Development

Thanks
Sushma

----------

